# Remove, Repair Rust,and Replace Vinyl Top



## smitka66 (Feb 5, 2012)

My '66 has the telltale rust bumps under the section of the vinyl top above the rear quarters. Has anyone had success removing/lifting the vinyl INTACT, removing and repairing the rusted areas, and replacing the original vinyl?
Thanks for your time!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's worth a try... remove the trim pieces so you can get at the edge of the fabric, then pull it back over itself as gently and as SLOOOWWWWWWLYYY as you can. You're trying to persuade the adhesive to turn loose without stretching or ripping the fabric. 

Bear


----------



## smitka66 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks, Bear. I figure that is the best approach; I was thinking of using a heat gun on a low setting to loosen the glue a bit, but I'll remove the trim and see just how well the vinyl is attached before I heat it up.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think you'll be able to do it without ripping at least a section of the top. But good luck!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The heat gun could help, just be careful. Sometimes there's a very fine line between "just enough" and "flame on!". I had that experience myself once trying to remove some old wrap from my drum set so I could refinish them 

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Flash Point is a b**ch. Yeah, a hair dryer-type heat gun on low setting....on a hot sunny day would even be better (and safer). That way, the whole top would be hot, and would be less likely to tear in strips. But at 45+ years old, it's gonna be tricky. Good luck.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Once you see the rust under the top, you aren't going to worry about the vinyl.. Tear it off and press on. Then when you see what the vinyl top did I doubt you will want to reinstall it. Good luck.


----------



## 389tripower65GTO (Feb 2, 2012)

Smit, 
I'm with Jet on this one. My 65 had the vinyl top. It was way far gone, but I didn't want it anyway, so i just ripped it off. Don't know who's idea the vinyl top was for the GTO to begin with. I think it's a long shot that it will come off intact, unless it's a fairly new replacement and it's been kept dry.
Good luck whichever way you go, and keep us posted.


----------

